# The babies Pedigree so far... for the Am Bully lovers



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I started this a while back before they were born, I'm no where near done, but here's my start...

http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=1732&gens=5


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That is awesome!

I love how there are pictures along with the names. That's hot!

You need a closeup of Indi though. You can't see how beautiful she is in that picture...


Great job it!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're right... I do need to get a better picture of pork up there... It was alot of work trying to put this together and hunt down the pictures because alot of dogs aren't known by their registered name.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's a bad ass pedigree!!!! 

seriously neela none of those dogs look overdone they look healthy and happy those pups are gonna really brighten some homes!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like that ped too. Pictures give the dog so much more meaning of where they came from and I agree with Staffdaddy, neither one of those dogs look overdone. Very well bred.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

beautiful ped...cree cree is hot!!!!!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

nice pedigree!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great looking Bullies! Cree cree is just adorable!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks ya'll!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jeeze those peds are a LOAD of work lol.. I just spent all day getting mine together.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice work. Pretty cool.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Nice work. Pretty cool.


Thanks so much!



american_pit13 said:


> Jeeze those peds are a LOAD of work lol.. I just spent all day getting mine together.


 Yeah It took me a whole work day... to get it together this far lol I'm a slacker!


----------

